# Where to buy??



## jyoung8j (May 11, 2017)

Hey guys kinda loss touch of where to order peptides.. where used to order was nice and fast and easy just cc and bang here.. who you use fast and good.. thanks j


----------



## Aoutest (May 11, 2017)

Are we allowed to post research chemical peptide sources here?


----------



## bubbagump (May 11, 2017)

Good question.


----------



## jyoung8j (May 11, 2017)

Yea I wasn't sure kinda y I didn't mention a name..


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 12, 2017)

Yes u can post research sites
 It is legal


----------



## Beefcake (May 12, 2017)

All day chemist iron mag


----------



## Youngblood1984 (May 12, 2017)

I used max..... peptide before was really quick and easy but shit that was a year ago have no clue if there still good or even open !!


----------



## HardBody (May 21, 2017)

I just ordered from a new site, as I couldnt seem to pay with some of the others.  They were responsive and shipped right away.  americanresearchlabs.com


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 21, 2017)

HardBody said:


> I just ordered from a new site, as I couldnt seem to pay with some of the others.  They were responsive and shipped right away.  americanresearchlabs.com



How much u get paid to keep posting in these threads?


----------



## HardBody (May 22, 2017)

Unfortunately nothing LoL


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 1, 2017)

lolololipop


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 2, 2017)

maxim peptides. used their adex and aro numerous times with no issues and it's to me in 2-3 days


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 2, 2017)

if you dont have inside knowledge or something along those lines where each of these places get their stuff in china......your really just throwing darts at a wall.  

I cant tell you how many have asked about "legit peptides".  Ever since 2010, they have declined in quality each year.  When manpower went down, we all felt it.


----------



## Honest_Bio_Chem (Jun 3, 2017)

ive used maxim peptides...good source...reliable and quick...good prices too...i recommend


----------



## gaz76 (Oct 20, 2017)

Anyone know a good Mt2 supplier?


----------



## HouseOfIron (Nov 18, 2017)

Post the illegals


----------

